# Day Nine



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well there was no day eight. My wife has been a total saint with all the hunting, scouting and $$$ being spent this early season so I figured I would surprise her by sleeping in and spending the day with the family and bringing them out to dinner.

Now for today. Dblkluk, stoeger, and myself hit a field that had some birds. First flock of 25 or so land on my side but a bit far for the others. I flush them hit one, it staggers so I put another one in him, it staggers again so I put my third shot in him and that did the trick. Of course I got all kinds of crap for not droping 3. Next a flock of 3 come right in and they all stayed. Then a flock of 9 came in and landed be hind us but we still managed to drop 7 of them. We decided to call it a day but as we were lining up birds for a picture two more came in and stayed. We were happy with 13 and called it a day then. Then all I heard was if I dropped 3 with the first flock we would have limited. I of course had to nicely explain it ain't all about the limits. Had a pair headed our way with all the decoys in the trailer but they turned off at about 125 yards out. Great day with great company! Stoeger brought some killer choc chip cookies and deer bologne! Thanks guys! I had a blast!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Chop! Dont forget the part about you going to park the truck after setting the dekes and having to come back to the spread to ask directions to get out of the field!! :lol: Ya... Ya.. The fog...sure!!
It was great morning guys! Thanks!! I owe you guys one!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Damn man, sounds like you haven't been missing Alaska one bit with all the hunting you've been getting in. Way to go! :beer:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

It was a great time. Thanks PC and dbl. When we hit Minot there was still a light fog in the air. I thought I might have to give directions to PorkChop again for the second time today. :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Holy goose massacure batman.....you guys have just been killin em this fall.....way to go!!! Try to save a couple dumb ones for the rest of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That stinking field was like a rollar coaster. Even if there was no fog I would have gotten lost. It was a fine place for a little Marco Polo!!

Jones I ain't missing AK on bit. This is the place. Its got it all! Great people, open land, and plenty of honks!!! I will leave this place kicking and screaming!

Fishhook we have been letting a lot go! If you saw the way stoeger shoots you would know what I mean!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

How ironic it is Porkchop for you to say that I am letting the birds go. Considering I have to give my birds I shoot to you just so you can say that you limited out everytime you hunt.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

all i gotta say is baaapppp


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

You guys got any pics or what? I still have yet to see the pics from last year stoeger. :wink: By the sounds of it we will have to start calling you goose master by the end of Oct. We shot 10 on tue am and on the last flock we each droped a band, it was a dream. Take care and keep chaseing those geese south east please!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep we got pictures. Just have to get developed. I am chomping at the bit to get them on here. Time to invest in a digital! Yep stoeger is the goose master!! :rollin: :toofunny:

Congrats on the band!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Chop, make sure when you get them developed you share them. Keep up the good work.

JW


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Your right PorkChop, everybody should bow to your presence. uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That might be pushing it!! I will just settle for you doing that. Hey has Philip called you lately. How are things going with him???


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Ha Ha Really Funny. Your hilarious. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:stirpot: :jammin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Where do you get all of those damn emoticon deals. They are hilarious!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi...when you put up a reply just click on the....View more Emotions
line to the left.


----------

